# How do you manage driving records for tax time?



## rodmastar (Aug 31, 2014)

I now can track all expenses, then to summary all what I need... at the end of the year we are approaching.
I have finished version1.. I have more ideas to come to facilitate me doing Uber business
I want to share free several copies of my work with interested Uber drivers to use and give feedback.
Anyone want to communicate.. ask question, help a bit, tel me if you think this might be useful?

Rod


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I have an Excel spreadsheet.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I firmly advise not paying your self-employment tax if you want to come out ahead. I am a certified public accountant and licensed tax attorney.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> I firmly advise not paying your self-employment tax if you want to come out ahead. I am a certified public accountant and licensed tax attorney.


Is that an option?!?! I thought it was a more, "you MUST pay it..."


----------



## Markbrla (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, you must pay. You will get a 1099MISC from Uber next month. The IRS will also get a notice that you worked as an independent contractor in 2014 and made $xxxx. No way around that.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Trouble, are you saying have enough write offs so that you don't owe any self employment tax?
And somewhere down the road, won't that affect your benefits, assuming the program still exists?


----------

